
California sues Cisco for alleged caste discrimination - malhaar
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/01/tech/cisco-lawsuit-caste-discrimination/index.html
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23697083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23697083)

